# Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten :-)



## hotte50 (28. Dezember 2006)

Mahlzeit Boardies,

falls ihr mal wieder Probleme mit Wollhandkrabben habt.....nicht ärgern sondern futtern 

hier mal ein Rezept. Die Dinger sollen echt lecker sein.

Zur Zubereitung:
ca. 4 Liter gut gesalzenes Wasser zum Kochen bringen (sprudelnd!).
Die Krabben LEBEND nacheinander in das kochende Wasser werfen (ist die einzige zugelassene und schonendste Methode zur Tötung von Krebsen!).
Nach etwa 15 Minuten färbt sie sich rötlich bis rot und ist dann gar!
Das Fleisch unterm Panzer herauslösen, ebenso wie das Fleisch in den Scheren, kleinschneiden und mit Zitronenmajonaise vermengen, abschmecken mit frischem weißen Pfeffer. Schmeckt lecker als Vorspeise auf frischem Toast!
Alternativ auch mit Cocktailsauce.
Verwendung auch zur Herstellung von Krebsbutter (Rezepte im Internet, suche bei google Rezepte für Taschenkrebse) oder auch in einem Reissalat.
Du kannst das Fleisch aber auch nur einfach so mit etwas Knoblauchsauce essen!
Einfach mal probieren...Versuch macht klug!
Diese elenden Plagegeister taugen echt was für die Küche!
Guten Hunger! 

ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gesteinigt :q 

Mahlzeit
Hotte50


----------



## bootsangler-b (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

moin,
warum steinigen? die dinger schmecken wirklich gut!

bernd


----------



## Thomas090883 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Hab dieses Jahr vermehrt Shrimps beim Köderfischsenken in der Elbe gefangen. Hab die dann zuerst als Köder für Aal und Butt verwendet und auch bischen gefangen.
Dann hat ich Tage da war die Senke Randvoll mit den Getier hab die dann auch mitgenommen und gekocht sind super lecker und ist mal was anderes.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Hmmm gerade die NOK Angler und Eiderangler können ein 
Lied von den Krabben singen. 

Vielleicht echt mal ne Möglichkeit Herr der Lage zu werden.

Wird auf jeden Fall mal ausprobiert.

Danke


----------



## peltast (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Hab mal gehört, die Dinger schmecken nicht ... werd´s mit den nächsten (Bei)Fängen jetzt aber mal probieren ... das Rezept hört sich lecker an. Wenn´s schmeckt hab ich schon ein paar Ideen ...  Krabbenguiding ... Krabbenruten ... Krabbenkunstköder ... Krabbelfaulenzertechnik ...
Gruß 
Mathis


----------



## bootsangler-b (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

jungs, bringt hier jetzt nichts durcheinander...
hotte 50 spricht von Wollhandkrabben
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/upload/bilder/tiere/Wollhandkrabbe.jpg
die dinger haben nichts mit nordsskrabben zu tuen, die übrigens auch keine shrimps sind...
http://www.buesum-information.de/Buesumer-Krabben/Buesumer-Krabben-1.jpg
 und du,  torsk_ni meinst sicherlich den taschenkrebs!
http://www.senckenberg.de/images/co...uazool/crust/cancer_pagurus_wangerooge_03.jpg
bernd


----------



## Thomas090883 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Die Unterschiede sind mir durchaus bewusst danke wollte nur anmerken das diese poussierlichen Tierchen, (Nordseekrabben = Garnelen) ebenfalls einfach und zahlreich zu fangen sind. Und lecker schmecken.


----------



## bootsangler-b (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

da hast du absolut recht thomas090883!!
diese garnelchen frisch gefangen und gekocht sind für mich der himmel!!
jetzt gibt es sie ja schon als tiefkühlware beim aldi, aber da möcht ich sie nicht probieren. wo die schon überall waren zum pulen...

b.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

die sollen wirklich gut schmecken. So kann man die Wollies wirklich mal loben:m 

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/brandenburg/archiv/11.11.2006/2892136.asp


----------



## Sharky1 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> da hast du absolut recht thomas090883!!
> diese garnelchen frisch gefangen und gekocht sind für mich der himmel!!
> jetzt gibt es sie ja schon als tiefkühlware beim aldi, aber da möcht ich sie nicht probieren. wo die schon überall waren zum pulen...
> 
> b.



es geht doch nichts über frisch gekochte leckere Krabben ( Granat ):m   Aber mit den Wollhandkrabben werde ich es nächstes Jahr mal ausprobieren, hab die Dinger manchmal massig im Netz.#6


----------



## Acipenser (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

ich möchte ja nicht komplieziert erscheinen:

die Garnelen sind ja klar; gibts in verschiedenen Varianten (Shrimps, Granat etc), das möchte ich dann nicht weiter vertiefen.

Aber bei den Krabben blicke ich noch nicht wirklich ganz durch:
- Taschenkrebs: der mit den schwarzen Beißerchen auf den Zangen
- Strandkrabbe: die, die den Wattwurm vom Haken fressen, maximal Handteller groß, nicht so stabil wie der Taschenkrebs und kleinere Zangen
- Wollhandkrabbe: kenne ich aus dem Rhein, sieht aus wie der Name: lange wiederliche Haare an den Zangen
- xxxKrabbe: mit dem Zusatzpanzer an den Zangen und Haare an den Vorderbeinen (der von Bootsangler-B´s erstem Link)

Die Krabben auf Hottes Bild scheinen mir Strandkrabben zu sein. Die habe ich zwar noch nicht probiert, hörte aber, dass so manche Hummersuppe keinen Hummer enthält...

Mahlzeit


----------



## bootsangler-b (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

moin,
hottes bilder sind nicht zur identifikation zu gebrauchen...  aber ich  denke schon, dass er, wenn er sagt, dass es wollhandkrabben sind, das er sie auch kennt und meint. nur ein dösel könnte das falsch machen und meinen. hotte nicht.
taschenkrebse sind die, mit dem blacky an den zangen und wenn sie groß genug sind mit meinem respekt...
wollis sind klar.
strandkrabben gibt es meines wissens nach nicht bei uns..
hilf mir..

bernd


----------



## hotte50 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *



Acipenser schrieb:


> Die Krabben auf Hottes Bild scheinen mir Strandkrabben zu sein. Die habe ich zwar noch nicht probiert, hörte aber, dass so manche Hummersuppe keinen Hummer enthält...
> 
> Mahlzeit



nimm's nicht so genau 

das Bild sollte einfach nur anregend sein. Ob das tatsächlich Wollies da drauf sind war mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Krabbe :q

Aber mal folgendes....ich war heute abend beim hiesigen Chinamann zum Häpperchen machen und hab ihn mal auf Wollhandkrabben angesprochen und das ich als Angler dieses Krabbelgetier oft beim Grundangeln im Kanal am Haken, bzw. Köder habe......und was denkst du was der gesagt hat.......???

......nachdem er seinen Sabberfluss einigermaßen unter Kontrolle hatte, bot er mir an, zukünftig als dankbarer Abnehmer, natürlich gegen entsprechende Vergütung, was ich als Vereinsmitglied natürlich sofort ablehnte (die Kohle), die kleinen Krabbeltierchen abzunehmen. 

Wir einigten und daraufhin auf einen Tauschhandel. Krabbelgetier gegen Reis mit Hühnchen in Süß-Sauer :q......darüber steht ja kein Verbot in meinen Vereinspapieren :vik:

bis denne
Hottefuffzich


----------



## hotte50 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *



Acipenser schrieb:


> - xxxKrabbe: mit dem Zusatzpanzer an den Zangen und Haare an den Vorderbeinen (der von Bootsangler-B´s erstem Link)
> Mahlzeit




genau diese xxxKrabbe ist eine "Chinesische Wollhandkrabbe" !!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Habe die Wollies auch schon mal probiert, die schmecken echt klasse. #6

In dem Rezept steht man solle das Fleisch unterm Panzer heraus lösen. Wo genau ist da denn Fleisch? Habe bisher immer nur das aus den Scheren und den Beinen genommen. Innen drin habe ich auch mal geschaut aber nur die Innereien gefunden. Oder habe ich da an der falschen Stelle geschaut?


----------



## mot67 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> und du,  torsk_ni meinst sicherlich den taschenkrebs!
> http://www.senckenberg.de/images/co...uazool/crust/cancer_pagurus_wangerooge_03.jpg
> bernd



ne, in der eider, elbe und no-kanal gibt's wollhandkrabben ohne ende, leider keine verwechslung mit taschenkrebsen möglich


----------



## bootsangler-b (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

danke mot67, wusste ich nicht! so weit sind die biester also schon gekommen...
bernd


----------



## Acipenser (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *



hotte50 schrieb:


> genau diese xxxKrabbe ist eine "Chinesische Wollhandkrabbe" !!


Das ist scheinbar eine Wissenschaft für sich. Die Wollhandkrabbe ist nun klar. Aber:



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> moin,
> strandkrabben gibt es meines wissens nach nicht bei uns..


Wenn es nun die Strandkrabbe hier nicht gibt, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie nun die Krabbe heißt, die in Massen in Nord- und Ostsee vorkommen und allgemein - und fälschlicherweise - als Wollhandkrabbe bezeichnet wird. Fälschlicherweise, da sie optisch nichts mit der Chinesischen Wollhandkrabbe gemein hat.

Gebt mir einige Tage Zeit, ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aber irgendwo habe ich schon darüber gelesen, das wird sich wieder finden.

Einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2007


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Moin,

wollte noch mal was zu den Elb-Garnelen schreiben. Die fängt man im Spätsommer zum Teil wirklich massenhaft mit der Senke. Sie haben aber nichts mit den Nordseekrabben (Sandgarnelen) zu tun. Es handelt sich dabei um sogenannte Horngarnelen, die nur im Süß- und Brackwasser leben. Habe sie auch schon probiert und sie schmecken gut, kommen aber nicht an die echten Nordseekrabben ran.
Kenne jemanden, dessen Frau ist Thailänderin. Die hat natürlich auch ein Rezept für Wollhandkrabben parat. Bei Ebbe ziehen sie los und drehen die Steine um. Darunter verbergen sich ohne Ende die kleinen Krabben, etwa 5 Cent bis 1 Euro Stück Größe. Die werden dann in eine Mischung aus Wasser, Essig und Gewürzen eingelegt. Der Essig macht den Panzer ganz weich, so dass man sie im Ganzen Essen kann, wie eine Art Salat! Soll hervorragend sein, ich werde mir das genaue Rezept mal besorgen!

Grüße vom Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Karsten01 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

@bootsangler-b,
die Viecher sind sogar schon bei uns im Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## The_Duke (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

@hotte50

wenn du schon Rezepte 1:1 kopierst, dann bitte mit Quellenangabe. :m :m 

Wollirezept

Hier im Board hatte ich das auch schon gepostet:

Wollirezept

Habe das Rezept selbst probiert und auch schon mehrfach zubereitet...ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## muddyliz (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Soll ich jetzt traurig sein, weil es bei uns keine Wollhandkrabben gibt? :c 

Oder soll ich lieber froh sein, dass es bei uns keine gibt? #6


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *



muddyliz schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt traurig sein, weil es bei uns keine Wollhandkrabben gibt? :c
> 
> Oder soll ich lieber froh sein, dass es bei uns keine gibt? #6


 
Sei lieber froh. Die sind echt lästig und nehmen gern auch mal die Schnur mit...

Krebstiere habe ich schon einige probiert, aber bei den Wollis vergeht mir die Experimentierfreude. Die erinnern mich wohl doch zu sehr an fiese Spinnentiere - besonders die Männchen.

@bootsangler: 
Strandkrabben gibt es schon bei uns : http://www.fotonatur.de/anderetiere/gemeinestrandkrabbe-xxcarcinusmaenas.php 
Als K-borner kennst Du sie ohnehin aber vielleicht nennt Ihr sie ja anders


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Wie schafft man es denn die Viecher mit der Angel zu fangen? Die fressen mir zwar haufenweise die Ködr vom Haken aber tatsächlich gehakt hab ich erst ein paar wenige (eine hat auf einen grundnah geführten Effzet "gebissen"   )


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Häng mal ein Stück Fisch ran und zieh dann langsam raus...
Effektiver geht es mit einer Reuse. Du kannst auch eine große Büchse nehmen, deren Boden du durchlöcherst, mit Fischköder präparierst und die Öffnung an eine Schnur befestigst. 
Ansonsten unter Steinen etc. suchen - da findest Du dann auch die weichen, welche für den Aal ganz gut gehen. Letzteres ist auch die einzige Verwendung, mit der ich mich befreunden kann...


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Letztens las ich in der AngelWoche von einem Wolli-Eintopf, mit ner halben Flasche Bacardi! als Zutat.


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Eine halbe Flasche zum Mut antrinken und die andere Hälfte um es schnell wieder zu vergessen - so könnte ich es auch schaffen:q :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Ah ja.. ist nen Versuch wert..aber da ist eindeutig Raum für innovative Systeme zum Haken von Krabben


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

@sundeule

Das sicher aber es ist kein Schmarrn mit dem Rezept. #h


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ah ja.. ist nen Versuch wert..aber da ist eindeutig Raum für innovative Systeme zum Haken von Krabben


 
Vielleicht gründest Du ja die erste Sektion der Wolli-Specimen-Hunter


----------



## brando (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Ich wette, dass über die Hälfte der Leute die hier sagen,,ich werds demnächst mal probieren.,, es NICHT tun werden. Habt ihr so eine Krabbe schon mal geöffnet und versucht das Fleisch im Panzer zu finden? selbst bei den großen Taschenkrebsen musst du 5mal hingucken um das"Fleisch" zu finden...das meist ist unappetitlich aussehender meist grüner und brauner Schleim...der trotzdem teilweise gegessen wird...musst du mal hier gucken und dann auf koking & rensing klicken...das was da als pave abgebildet ist, ist der magensack und der muss weg...der rest kann verspeist werden..(ich denke bei den kleinen krabben wird es ähnlich im inneren aussehen)
und ich bin einer von den vielen die sagen : "ich werde es damnächst mal probieren" ob ich zu den über 50% gehöre die es nicht tun werden, wird wahrscheinlich von meinem Hunger und dem getrunkenen Bier zum Zeitpunkt der Stunde der Wahrheit abhängen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

@brando

Die werden doch auch nur ausgezuzzelt! :q


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Also bei Taschenkrebsen nehme ich das Fleisch aus dem Panzer auch - zumindest das braune; das grüne finde ich nicht so lecker. 
Zu Wollis mag ich mich nicht wiederholen


----------



## Sakana (6. April 2010)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben sinnvoll verwerten *

Ein alter Thread, aber egal.

Wie fängt man die Dinger am besten? Mit einer Senke? Oder Reuse? Ist das überhaupt erlaubt die so zu fangen?

Kennt jemand gute Stellen in Hamburg?


----------

